# K2 Conda vs. Vans Hybrid Boa and Deeluxe C3



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

In the seemingly never ended quest to find a comfortable boot the eliminate heel lift. I was wondering if anyone out there has experience with the Deeluxe C3 lacing system or the Vans Hybrid Boa system. Is it effective? Comfortable? 

I'm comparing those to K2 Conda system because the C3 and the Hybrid Boa uses the boot tongue to hold the heel in place and the K2 Conda hold the heel in place with the liner harness (bypassing the boot tongue). It seems that C3, the Hybrid Boa and the Conda are the only systems trying to solve the heel lift issue by independently targeting the instep area directly, unless you count the liner lacing on other boots or are very generous and include the the panels on the Salmon f4.0. 

I've tried K2 Conda in the K2 T1 and Darko. The Darko didn't seem to hold my heel in (not sure why) and the K2 T1 seemed to have pressure points caused by the Conda. I've heard other rave about the fit though.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

My K2 Darko boot's Boa Conda knob snapped off twice. Thought the first was a defect... It was after only 5 or less days on the mountain and I wouldn't even say I was riding intensely. Just a heads up.


----------

